

Like it or not: Millennials are here to stay - athroop
http://blog.rypple.com/2010/10/millennials-are-here-to-stay/

======
gaius
_Millennials grew up with constant communication through MSN, IM, BBM, Skype,
etc. And then things moved to Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn everything and
everyone is at our fingertips._

You can't take any credit for that - it was all built by the Gen X types
you're so contemptuous of.

~~~
athroop
Thanks for your comment gaius, I was not saying that we can or should take
credit for those applications. I was simply trying to point out that we were
the first generation to grow up with the internet around us and with these
applications that connected everyone!

